# Rich Piana talks about steroids !!



## Keyser Soze (May 18, 2013)

What you guys think about Rich Piana ?? 

This dude is new to me but think hes interesting. 

rich piana on cycles - YouTube


----------



## nsp (May 18, 2013)

I first heard of Rich about 10 years ago when he was an active member of Chad Nichole's muscle meyham.  Kinda fell off over the years since he quit competing but then started marketing himself as kinda a freak and landed a good sponsorship with mutant nutrition.  Now he's all over YouTube with his mutant series "leaving humantiy behind" and is at all the expo's rep'n mutant.  For what I understand his booth is every bit as busy as the ifbb guys.  I like the guy.


----------



## Pitbull44 (May 18, 2013)

The guy is a monster. His videos are interesting as well.


----------



## juicespringsteen (May 18, 2013)

i think he's full of SEO and a liar about it just like 90% of the rest of them


----------



## nsp (May 18, 2013)

He admits to using PMMA in his arms (same kind oil used for Brazilian butt lifts, so I guess you can consider that an SEO).  Said he used it as a cosmetic to fix aesthetic issues after tearing his bicep.  He goes more into detail about in one of his ric's corner segments.  That's not to say he hasn't used some other sort of common SEO as well (pump N pose, painless pumps, syntherol, ect) he just hasn't talked about if he has.  But he does go into detail about the "medical procedure" of PMMA, going to Mexico for his treatment with a licensed Dr and all.


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 18, 2013)

Rich Piana on Synthol - YouTube


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 19, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> i think he's full of SEO and a liar about it just like 90% of the rest of them



Why be a hater ?? 

Rich Piana sounds like a honest man to me. Never tells you to do crazy things. But tells you to think for your self and not just follow every one else. Things like that gain my trust.


----------



## heckler7 (May 19, 2013)

saw that one on synthol, he's right, to do your delts it would be 6 shots everyday and it would get bruised and be painful


----------



## TapDaddy (May 19, 2013)

Why when someone gives there opinion they are being a hater? Anyway, I think Rich has a nice physique. I don't agree with a lot of all says. I respect his hustle but don't care for his attitude.


----------



## juicespringsteen (May 19, 2013)

TapDaddy said:


> Why when someone gives there opinion they are being a hater? Anyway, I think Rich has a nice physique. I don't agree with a lot of all says. I respect his hustle but don't care for his attitude.



Indeed.I wasnt trying to be a hater. Merely stating my opinion. He made false claims in his interview with Ric Drasin about synthol. His claims were not backed up by any medical studies and were absurd to say the least.

I understand nobody, let alone Rich Piana, would want to openly admit to sight enhancing; but if you cant look at this guys triceps and arms and see that something is going on there then you are blind.

For the record, i have nothing against sight enhancing or the people that use it. I do have a problem with trying to pull the wool over people's eyes though. If he doesnt want to lie about his SEO use then he should just refuse to answer questions about the subject all together.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 20, 2013)

If this dude says "logically" one more time...


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 20, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> Indeed.I wasnt trying to be a hater. Merely stating my opinion. He made false claims in his interview with Ric Drasin about synthol. His claims were not backed up by any medical studies and were absurd to say the least.
> 
> I understand nobody, let alone Rich Piana, would want to openly admit to sight enhancing; but if you cant look at this guys triceps and arms and see that something is going on there then you are blind.
> 
> For the record, i have nothing against sight enhancing or the people that use it. I do have a problem with trying to pull the wool over people's eyes though. If he doesnt want to lie about his SEO use then he should just refuse to answer questions about the subject all together.



Ok. And i do agree with the arms


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 20, 2013)

Pay atention to what he say about HCG. I not want to start a new thread because of this. So pleas let me know. I have useD hcg under cycle,end cycle and after and i think all thre options are working. But whAt he say about hcg now makes me think !! Test tells the body to shut down and hcg tells you to turn it on. So what is right and what is wrong ? 

BUMP !!


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 20, 2013)

Here's my thoughts. For one, I agree with one of his primary points that there "can be" danger in taking advice from the net. The risk is great in beginners comoared to the more advanced, as they are more ignoirant and more klikley to take poor adbice. In fact, I have been saying this for years and recently wrote an article on it called "Internet: A BB'rs Friend or Foe". However, I completely, 100% disagree when he says "nothing" on the internet is true and "NO ONE" knows what the are talking about...that "everyone" is regurgitating incorrect information. Well, being that Rich is on the Net, should this not include him, as well? The point is that while there is a lot of bad info on the Net, there is also a lot of good info. The difficulty comes in the form of discernment...knowing how to sift through the bad in order to find the good. I also disagree with Rich when he says you can NOT find the correct information online. Well, this is not true. In fact, just about EVERYTHING can be found online...both the right and the wrong...the good and the bad. I can almost gaurantee you there will NEVER be a single thing Rich says about steroids that has not been said on the Net 100X before. The good info is there...it is ALL there. The hard part is finding and then being able to recognizing the right information when you do. The more knowledgable you become, the easier this gets.

While I like Rich, there are a few other things I would like to address. With Rich practically calling himself an expert, he seems to be lacking in knowledge on some of the topics he teaches, such as HCG. Not only was he unable to provide an adequate explanation as to why HCG should not be used while on-cycle, but he was wrong. His sole argument against this approach was that the two compounds "send out contradictory signals". Whether or not they send opposing signals is completely irrelevant as to whether or not HCG should be used when on-cycle. What matters is if it beneficial and safe. The answer to both of these questions is YES. First of all, let me address the reason why HCG is typically used on-cycle and why our way of thinking has changed from what it was 15 years ago when HCG was only used post-cycle. We use HCG in order to maintain testicular function, which not only promotes a normal appearance, but more importantly it improves recovery rate, while also helping to minimize the long-term damage associated with prolonged and repetitive exposure to AAS. When testosterone is administered, the testicles do not shrink because they are exposed to an overabundance of testosterone. Rather, the brain senses the elevation of systematic testosterone and responds by sending a signal to the pituitary, telling it to cease production of LH. LH is a hormone produced by the pituitary gland, which travels through the bloodstream to the testes and tells them to start making testosterone. When the pituitary stops producing LH, the testes stop recieveing the message to produce testosterone...and the result is atrophy of the testes. We can counteract this effect by using HCG. HCG is a hormone which mimics the function of LH in the male body. Therefore, by administering exogenous HCG, we bypass the pituitary gland (which is the 2nd stop in the suppression process after the brain) and send a signal directly to the tests, telling them to start making testosterone again. By administering HCG at the start of a cycle, we can avoid testicular shutdown. This is benefical not only for avoiding long-term fertility and testosterone production issues, but it allows for a quicker recovery after your cycle is over. Why? When we go off AAS and start the recovery process, the first thing we typically do is begin administering PCT drugs (SERMS & AI's). This is a good idea, but...because the testes have been so badly atrophied, they are not able to fully respond to the LH signal being sent to them by the pituitary. Therefore, it is the testes and not the pituitary which holds up the recovery process. When we stop using AAS and the pituitary is no longer under the suppressive influence of AAS it immediately starts producing LH. PCT drugs simply enhance this process, telling the pituitary to produce even more LH. However, before the testes are able to fully respond to the LH signal, they need to re-grow to a sufficient size, as they lack the testosterone production capabilities while in their atrophied state. These are the reasons why I and many other knowledgable individuals recommend utilizing HCG at the on-set of a cycle. By neglecting to do so, you increase your chances of long-term damage, as well as reduce your recovery rate post-cycle...not to mention you will walk around with tiny balls.

Rich's attitude in this video also seemed less than desirable to me. He was putting others down without cause and basically slaming the entire internet culture, even though he himself is a part of it. One thing I can say with certainty is that Rich, while perhaps being a good guy, is by no means a PED expert. The HCG comment alone, as well as his inability to defend this belief without any credible explanation, shows he is not quite where he thinks he is. After all, an understanding of the HPTA and how PCT drugs work to restore function of this system are considered fairly elementary knowledge in the world of performance enhancing drugs. I am not slamming Rich..he seems like a cool guy, but he really comes across like somebody who thinks he is better and smarter than others, when it is obvious he is no Einstein. My apologies for the poorly worded and gramatically incorrect post. I am not a very good typer to begin with and I flew through this post after being awake for over 36 hours, so I am sure it was poorly written with a bunch of spelling/grammer errors.


Ohhh...one more thing...I do wholeheartedly agree with him about breaks being beneficial and I also believe switching up compounds can be helpful, as well.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 20, 2013)

Keyser Soze said:


> Pay atention to what he say about HCG. I not want to start a new thread because of this. So pleas let me know. I have useD hcg under cycle,end cycle and after and i think all thre options are working. But whAt he say about hcg now makes me think !! Test tells the body to shut down and hcg tells you to turn it on. So what is right and what is wrong ?
> 
> BUMP !!


Read my post above...he is 100% incorrect.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 20, 2013)

Keyser Soze said:


> Why be a hater ??
> 
> Rich Piana sounds like a honest man to me. Never tells you to do crazy things. But tells you to think for your self and not just follow every one else. Things like that gain my trust.



It is always wise to try and confirm things as truth or error in your own experience, but to avoid learning from others is a BIG mistake. Look at Rich, after all these years he still doesn't understand how HCG works or why it is beneficial to use during a cycle. There are many things we can't learn from personal use, such as how drugs affect the inner workings of our body. We need to turn to the medical establishment for that, as well as many other things.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 20, 2013)

The guy seems very likeable. But the guy is a hustler and a good one. hang around enough hustlers and one thing is consistent. hustlers are ONLY in it for themselves. He sells himself to for fame and for money. Im not saying this is a bad thing, just take anything that a hustler does or saids with a grain of salt. their intention is for self benefit only.


----------



## AMA Rider (May 20, 2013)

I agree with what he sats about synthol. When you ride a motorcycle you get arm pump. It's when your forearms pump up so bad no blood can get to your hands. Your hands go numb, and start dying. Synthol can't be good for blood flow. Probably make it worst ? He's pretty cool.


----------



## TapDaddy (May 20, 2013)

With all do respect, most people wouldn't find a selfish person likable. What makes him so likeable to you? I am just curious. He talks a bunch a bull crap and he is very condescending. Maybe he is cool off camera. But that ain't the case when I have seen him interview.


----------



## Mudge (May 20, 2013)

I think most of the people who don't like him, feel that way either due to the tatts or his success - or both. Personally I like him, but as far as gear advice, its for "entertainment purposes only." Use more than one source for research and make an educated decision.


----------



## D-Lats (May 20, 2013)

Piana is awesome the haters can fuck off. The guys upfront about everything and has been competing since he was 15.


----------



## HFO3 (May 20, 2013)

humh, contrary to his opinionated point of view, I have learned quite a few "great pieces of information" from the Internet, not impressed... No substance, lacked validation, imo.


----------



## TapDaddy (May 20, 2013)

Mudge from Ology? Anyway bro I don't know how successful he is and I have tattoos. Personally, I don't like his attitude. If he was a billionaire or a bum it would be the case.


----------



## Mudge (May 20, 2013)

Yes, Ology.

Don't know about his attitude, obviously, some people just don't like others and some people can't wait to hang out with so-and-so because they get along so well. Thats just life and its all good. Rich did well in real estate, starting with his first property at a relatively young age (23 or somewhere around there, don't quote me), and has done some TV/film work, 63 commercials or something like that. Dr. Pepper etc

 I'd hang with him, but who knows, maybe I would and then we totally wouldn't want to again - its all good! Until that time, he is a guy on the internet who is somewhat entertaining, it doesn't affect my life either direction.


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 21, 2013)

d-lats said:


> piana is awesome the haters can fuck off. The guys upfront about everything and has been competing since he was 15.




bump !!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 21, 2013)

he forget to tell he use asia pharma gear


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 21, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> he forget to tell he use asia pharma gear



Way to try and plug yourself... lame


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 22, 2013)

Not care what he use. Just think the guy is interesting..


----------



## tommygunz (May 22, 2013)

Denial of SEO use is no different than Culter saying Muscletech is what made him Mr.O It is only a wool over our eyes if we are idiots. All competitions use it. Who cares?


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 23, 2013)

I agree thanks for your input...


----------

